# My new toy! what do you think?



## BlakMajik (Oct 22, 2005)

Can you fellow vdubbers guess which is my new child that I have added to the collection of awesomness that I call my vehicleS! 





The worst part is im in Italy on vacation and all i can think about is driving...:banghead:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Not a Merc or R8 fan.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice R8. With a car like that, it's easy to only think of driving.


----------



## VWgermantuner (Aug 18, 2012)

your a lucky man with a car like that


----------



## 612Scag (Aug 30, 2012)

Not too shabby!


----------



## VWtsi (Sep 24, 2012)

*Nice animal *

looking forward to see more pics


----------

